# Hatred of Halloween



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Eh, different strokes, you know? It's not everybody's thing, but that's ok. The only ones I have a problem with are the ones that try to ban the holiday for everyone because they find it "offensive". Thankfully, those folks seem to be disappearing.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll gather the pitch forks and oil the torches. If someone else could pitch in and bring some tar and feathers that'd be great.

LET'S LYNCH HER!! .


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow.

Next time you see her, tell her to get the stick out of her ass. She's ruining Halloween for her kid and hampering it for everybody else.


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, she obviously can't see that she is projecting her own hatred of Halloween onto her daughter. No wonder the kid could care less! I feel sorry for her kids, but oh well! More candy and decorations for US!!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Her husband must be the most miserable man in the world. Some people just miss the point and no amount of argument can change their bad attitudes.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't read the article and don't understand the need to post the rhetoric of those that hate..


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> Eh, different strokes, you know? It's not everybody's thing, but that's ok. The only ones I have a problem with are the ones that try to ban the holiday for everyone because they find it "offensive". Thankfully, those folks seem to be disappearing.


They're not disappearing. They're moving to my part of the world.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I posted a comment to the article telling her it's shameful to throw away perfectly good candy when she could donate it to homeless shelters or the troops. You really have to hate something a lot to post an article about how much you hate it, you know? Maybe if she dressed up for her significant other, she might learn to like it.  She needs to loosen up and stop complaining.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Too bad she can't loosen up a bit and I bet her daughter would enjoy the holiday too. So often our kids will like what we like, and that goes the same for our dislikes. I'd imagine the little girl wouldn't dare show enthusiasm for the day for fears of disappointing her mom.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel bad for the daughter and husband. Wifey-poo has some serious issues. Not just about Halloween, but in general.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFT............

Sounds like to me she is trying to....

1) Not buy her kid a costume
2) Not buy any candy to give out
3) Not have to take her kid ToT'ing

Sounds like the person who complains about anything for no reason.................bla


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think she got left out as a kid due to her mother, so she needs a big hug and a bag of her own candy. i think someone needs to say...HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY HALLOWEEN...and treat her. her negativity is overflowing on her child. she will grow up hating halloween because she was deprived like her mom.

Happy Halloween all!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I get the feeling that article may be more sarcasm than seriousness and/or intentionally parodic.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Beebs and Boo Baby, I agree that the mother is projecting her feelings about Halloween onto her child. Some adults underestimate how intuitive kids can be. And what a silly complaint that lady had over having to deal with her whining three-year-old, as if she's helpless in that situation "No" has worked great since, well, forever, especially if it's used by someone who sticks to their word and follows through.


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess we all have our special holidays we don't like. I'm not a fan of Valentines Day, so what're you going to do? 

With that said, I thought I'd do a point-counterpoint to every one of her reasons.



> 1. WTH am I supposed to do with all that candy? If we go trick-or-treating, my daughter is bound to get more candy than I would ever allow her to eat. So do I just throw it all away? Seems like an incredible waste.


Eat it! Let other people eat it. Certainly you're not going to eat all that candy, but it's only an incredible waste if you let it be an incredible waste. Lord knows every Halloween my parents went through my stash growing up and picked out all the goodies they liked. So did my aunts and my grandparents and just about anyone else who stopped by. 

But you know what? That's only half the greatness about Halloween. It's about dressing up and going door-to-door looking at all the spooky decorations, staying up late and watching the scary movies and just having a fun time with your friends. My Halloween wasn't solely based around candy and while I brought in some nice hauls, especially the older I got, that was, in some instances, secondary to the whole night. 



> 2. Do you know how much kids costumes cost? The cheap ones are at least $20. If you want to compete with the neighborhood Halloween fanatics, you're spending upwards of $40. And let's be honest, I can keep the costume in the toy chest, but my daughter is never going to play in that costume often enough to make it worth that much cash...unless I get her one of these.


I wouldn't call a $20 costume expensive and if you find them expensive, make your own! For a good portion of my childhood, I don't ever remember my mom purchasing me a costume. Yeah, I grew up in a different era (the 90s), but much of what we did was made from old clothes, cheap costume paint and other accessories you can find at the dollar store.

I guess it does vary on the costume, but if you're finding that it costs too much to purchase a costume outright, make it from scratch. Make it with your daughter! You might find that it's a nice little project for the both of you. 



> 3. Speaking of wasting money, why am I buying candy for other people's kids? It's not the fact of buying something for another person's child that bothers me--I'm more annoyed that if their parents are anything like me, 90% of those treats are going right in the garbage. That's literally like money in the trash.


One thing that bugs me is when someone pulls a percentage out of their ass. 90% based on what? I get that it can be wasteful and I actually agree, so if you think it's wasteful, do something different. Hand out a party bag with candy and small toys. Yeah, that could be a bit more expensive than regular bite size candy that you buy at the grocery store, but it was always the different treats that caught my eyes. Growing up, there was a house that only would hand out mini-cans of Shasta. It was different and that was the first thing we'd grab out of our bag when we got home. Another handed out little pumpkins, which I loved. 

Yeah, you don't want to bake something because that likely will go into the trash. Parents are skeptical of anything that wasn't sold wrapped. I get that. But you can work around it by handing out something different - something more Halloween themed. 

Every kid is going to get tons of candy bars. So grab something different - like a small bag of Doritos or something like that. I guarantee you it becomes less likely a kid is going to toss something that they don't already have. Then it's not a waste. 



> 4. For 3 months, I won't be able to grocery shop in peace. The Halloween display is right at the front of the store so on the way in and on the way out, I have to deal with a whining 3-year-old begging--pleading, even--for some candy.


Hell, I hear 3-year-old kids begging for candy and food and toys at any grocery store. This is kind of a trivial and ridiculous reason for not liking Halloween. I wonder if she thinks the same about Christmas? 



> 5. The competition. I really cannot compete. Any attempt I make at celebrating Halloween will be half-hearted so there's no way my daughter will ever win any of those stupid costume contests.


So what? I never won a costume contest growing up. Yes, some people will have amazing costumes that put yours to shame. Get over it. Once the night falls and your kid is running up and down the streets with his/her friends, no one is going to be judging the costume!



> 6. Call me a scaredy cat, but I hate Halloween decor... because it's so friggin' scary. From the blood-soaked zombies to the cobweb-covered trees, I'm just not a fan.


It's Halloween! That's like complaining about all the nativity scenes and Santa Clauses at Christmas! 



> 7. People always assume you share their enthusiasm for Halloween so when they see you don't, they're like WTH is wrong with you? Totally sucks being the only mommy at playgroup completely unexcited by the prospect of making your kid an elaborate Halloween costume.


They're like, "WTH is wrong with you?" because you're probably very dismissive of the holiday and openly hostile toward their love of it. Nothing bugs me more than someone who has to let you know they don't like what you're doing and do it in a very passive aggressive way. If it's not your cup of tea, that's fine, but the fact you wrote this article only leads me to believe that you're very open in your hatred of the holiday. 

You don't have to be excited for Halloween. But if you're the mommy who drags the whole enthusiasm of the holiday down with your incessant whining, it's not a surprise people are a bit cold toward you. 

You're a buzzkill and no one likes a buzzkill. 



> 8. Do you know what it's like being the house that doesn't give out candy? No fun. Last year we didn't get many trick-or-treaters, but the ones we did we gave silly bandz. Let me tell you, those kids were pissed. All they wanted was candy and I didn't have any. What's worse than the look of disappointment on little Spiderman's face?


I get that. And this comes back to one of the original points about changing it up and offering something other than candy. Kids expect candy, or at least something they can put in their mouth. Silly Bandz might not be the best thing to hand out, however, because it's targeted really toward one specific group. If you're a sixth grader trick-or-treating, you're probably not going to be too excited to get a Silly Bandz. 

If you're going to go that route, do something that fits more than just one demographic. Don't settle on just one because, yeah, you're probably going to disappoint that Spinder-man. But I've got to assume he was more disappointed because those Silly Bandz are kind of girly. Yeah, boys can wear 'em, but often anything dealing with bracelets - especially flamboyant colored ones - typically veer toward the girl demographic. 

Just my 0.02 cents on that one. 



> 9. I secretly hate the idea of knocking on a stranger's door asking for anything, let alone candy we won't even eat. Because I'm a little paranoid, I can't help but think what were to happen if we knocked on a total psychopath's door...


Paranoid is right. How many kids, in all the years we've celebrated trick-or-treating here, have been the victim of some psychopath's prank? It's all in the movies, honey. There is no Michael Myers out there waiting to murder your daughter. Think about that. Every Halloween, millions and millions of kids go out all over this country of ours, knock on doors, get free candy and it generally goes off without a hitch every single year. 

Lighten up and have some fun.



> 10. I'm kind of terrified by jack-o-lanterns. Maybe I've seen one too many horror movies, but those carved and glowing pumpkins give me the creeps.


WTF?


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Ignoring the fact that this is an article bashing something I like -- "to each their own" and all -- she sounds like she might have kind of a sad life in general. Honestly, she sounds like a cheapskate who simply doesn't want to spend any money on her child, or other people's children as she said in #3. #4 kind of makes me think she shouldn't have a child anyway, if she seriously can't deal with the kid begging for candy, which is something pretty much every parent has to put up with. I don't know, she just doesn't sound like a very loving mother, and that has nothing to do with Halloween. I could be wrong, of course, but that's how she comes off based on this article.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*It sounds like her bad experience as a child is keeping her from having an open mind when it comes to Halloween for her child. I have a ridiculous amount of Halloween decorations and not one piece is bloody or gorey so that shouldnt keep her from putting up a few things. As parents we all have to do things or par take in things once in a while our children like for their sake. I would imagine her child's lack of enthusiasm is a direct reflection of the vibe she is getting from mommy. Perhaps if mommy had a better attitude about Halloween then the daughter would as well. In the end no one HAS to celebrate Halloween. If it makes her that miserable then just turn out the lights and go to bed. What other people celebrate should never affect someone to the point they have to post a blog about it! Sounds to me like there are some underlying issues there that go well beyond Halloween. IMHO that is  *


----------



## marrythenight (Sep 28, 2011)

I experienced "Halloween hatred" last year to the fullest. 
My partner and I had rented a new place and it was our first place together. We had both graduated University and it was our first time living off campus together - We rented a little house in the suburbs... I'm more of a Halloween fanatic than he is but he is an event planner by trade so he can really pull something festive together at the drop of a dime

So here we put hundreds (thousands) of dollars and hours into putting together a halloween set-up. Wasn't even a haunt to shock or scare people... It was more of a "Hey, we're in town and we wanna celebrate" kind of thing. 

Apparently we had very hate-filled religious neighbors two houses down the street. They put up banners and signs outside our fence on the sidewalk that were ridiculous. "Homosexuals are the devil"... "**** burn in hell like witches on Halloween". It was RIDICULOUS! And the burb couldn't/didn't do anything because it was "free speech"

But we have our dignity and this year we're doing a really hell-ish theme. No time for shame just good times!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

This is written in an almost so over-the-top, exaggerated way that I think it's meant to be parody, though if it's sincere I agree, this woman needs a hug & a ~little bit of chocolate. Love the responses its getting, both here & on the article. Forum members are the best!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

merry, that would have been horrible. well, have your shindig and all the while, kill those people with kindness. and you can always put signs outside their house...smile if you love Jesus. you're not smiling.


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you read the responses??? Hilarious!! Everyone gave it right back to her!!! She's worse than a child!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree. The responses are priceless...even on a parenting site (which I kind of expected to be a bit more favorable to her opinion) they are blasting her a little bit. Love it.


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

You think this lady was bad, try living in my house when I was a kid! I was not even allowed to speak the word Halloween. My parents would put up signs on the front yard telling ToTs to not come onto our property. If a ToT ever did come to our door my parents always had those little bibles and they would give them to the kid and tell them that they were praying for them and their family to be saved from hell. IMO our house was prob the scariest place around on halloween by far LOL. I always hated it seeing all the other kids having fun and I wasnt allowed to. I couldnt even eat candy that my friends had at school the next day, my parents had me convinced that if I did eat the candy that I would be eating satin (sort of like a reverse communion) and that satin would have a foothold in my life. Needless to say I never ate the candy LOL.

But thankfully when I started to develop my own ideas about things and question things I was able to see how crazy my family really was. Now I celebrate Halloween 10x as much each year because I have to make up for past Halloweens that I never got to experiance! 

I love this holiday, and no one will ever take it away from me, not my family, not this crazy lady and not her daughter, no one will.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

downshift93 said:


> You think this lady was bad, try living in my house when I was a kid! I was not even allowed to speak the word Halloween. My parents would put up signs on the front yard telling ToTs to not come onto our property. If a ToT ever did come to our door my parents always had those little bibles and they would give them to the kid and tell them that they were praying for them and their family to be saved from hell. IMO our house was prob the scariest place around on halloween by far LOL. I always hated it seeing all the other kids having fun and I wasnt allowed to. I couldnt even eat candy that my friends had at school the next day, my parents had me convinced that if I did eat the candy that I would be eating satin (sort of like a reverse communion) and that satin would have a foothold in my life. Needless to say I never ate the candy LOL.
> 
> But thankfully when I started to develop my own ideas about things and question things I was able to see how crazy my family really was. Now I celebrate Halloween 10x as much each year because I have to make up for past Halloweens that I never got to experiance!
> 
> I love this holiday, and no one will ever take it away from me, not my family, not this crazy lady and not her daughter, no one will.


As someone else raised in a hyper-religious household, I can sympathize with this. The funny thing is that often this sort of thing tends to boomerang around to the opposite of the desired effect, as it did with you. 

Another funny thing is that as religion-mad as my parents were - and they had Fundamentalism elevated to almost cult status - even *they* never banned halloween. I remember several extremely FUN church halloween parties  

Haters gonna hate, what can you do?


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> As someone else raised in a hyper-religious household, I can sympathize with this. The funny thing is that often this sort of thing tends to boomerang around to the opposite of the desired effect, as it did with you.
> 
> Another funny thing is that as religion-mad as my parents were - and they had Fundamentalism elevated to almost cult status - even *they* never banned halloween. I remember several extremely FUN church halloween parties
> 
> Haters gonna hate, what can you do?


Nice to see someone else broke free of that hyper-religious life like I did! And I totally agree, sometimes growing up like that only makes the child make a 180 when they get out on their own. 

We attended a church when I was little that got a new pastor and the first Halloween he had a church Halloween party. My parents spearheaded a movement in the church to stop the party. They even went so far as to have an "intervention" with the pastor to find out if he was a "wolf in sheeps clothes" sent here from satin to destroy our church because it was becoming to close to god. After my parents were told by god that this new pastor was sent from satin they broke away from the church and a few other members came with them. They had services in our living room untill they found another church as radical as they were to join.

Moral of the story I guess is just that people are CRAZY lol. Everyones allowed to have their own thoughts and believe whatever they want to believe. I just dont like it when someone brainwashes their children like this poor girl has been and like I was when I was a kid.


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Marrythenight, I am so sorry for what you went through. I cannot stand these so-called "Christians" who think they're doing God's work by spreading their hate!! Just know there are people out there (like me) who believe that the love you share is what really matters, not "who" you choose to share it with!!! This is something I am teaching my two boys, so I'll spread the love, while they spread the hate!! LOVE always wins!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She should do what everyone else does with all that extra candy, bring it to work or if she's a SAHM have the hubby take it to work. The first couple of work days after Halloween I get so much candy at the front desk it looks like I cleaned out the extra aisles at the stores. People here will eat practically anything sugary so it goes pretty quickly. Donate it to the fire dept., the nursing home (old folks LOVE sweets), send it to the troops they're desperate for candy too, there's plenty alternatives to eating ALL the candy. In fact I know very few parents who keep all their candy. Most pull out their faves & hide it from the kids, take out their kids faves & dole it out accordingly & then rid themselves in some fashion of the rest of it. 

I get not wanting to _hand out_ candy, Halloween is an optional holiday after all. But it's a shame her daughter is being tainted by mom's feelings toward Halloween. There's plenty of alternatives out there now, the mall, churches, Fall Fests everywhere (my own fire dept. is having a Fall Fest), though for the life of me I don't understand why ToTing at the mall is safer than ToTing in your own neighborhood unless you live in a pretty unsavory place.

How many parents who HATE sports have sat through a billion soccer/football/basketball/etc. games because of their kids? Same for dance recitals & band/chorus concerts? How many here have been to that yearly recital & sat through the whole thing just to see their kid for 3 minutes at the end? I know my family sat through their share of chorus/show choir shows & bless 'em for doing it. Isn't that the POINT of being a parent, doing crap for the kid even if you don't really want to so they can broaden their horizons & expand their ever expanding brains?

I gotta admit, a carved JOL phobia is a first for me. But then there's no rational explanation for phobias, that's why they're phobias. She could get any number of fake, electric pumpkins, I think most of us here have a couple of those, or those 99¢ pumpkin buckets at Walmart or just buy a couple real ones & leave them uncarved if it's THAT much of a phobia.

Honestly, she sounds like she's just lazy. Even folks that do ZERO things for Halloween give out candy.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Honestly, she sounds like she's just lazy. Even folks that do ZERO things for Halloween give out candy.


Amen (ha) to that. Sounds to me like the author has a bit of an inferiority complex, too. She admits she's not crafty or creative, therefore, decorating and costumes must be an annoying waste of time. Complaining about your three year-old falling asleep before trick-or-treating? Hello, she's 3? Did you expect her to party like it's 1999, Mom?

Ironically, if you click on this woman's user name you'll see she's written two other Halloween-related articles - one about cute stroller costumes and the other about inappropriate kids' costumes.


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Ironically, if you click on this woman's user name you'll see she's written two other Halloween-related articles - one about cute stroller costumes and the other about inappropriate kids' costumes.


I think its safe to call this woman a hypocrite!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Or the whole thing isn't as serious as we're taking it & it's supposed to be some sort of sarcastic humour.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Make her sit down and watch "Friday the 13th" over and over, then make her watch "It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" the same number of times, and then ask her which one she liked the most. She would choose "Friday the 13th".


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Xane said:


> I get the feeling that article may be more sarcasm than seriousness and/or intentionally parodic.


I took it the same way - I think folks are over-reacting to this commentary. I could see Erma Bombeck (look her up, youngsters!) writing something like this...except she'd hide and EAT the candy herself...


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

You know if it is not your thing that is cool but why be such a whiny prick about it? $20 for a costume? I bet she spends that much every couple of days on something useless like Starbucks coffee; not saying something is wrong with that but lets have a little perspective here. 

If your child is not into it then don't take her out, find something else to do. 

I am sick of people complaining that they hate having to parent in stores because there is a display; grow up that is life. Don't hear me whining how I want a BMW and it is unfair I have to drive past two dealerships everyday and see 50 advertisements for them. That is life, act like an adult.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Ugh, one of the comments on there is about Hallowe'en being "The Devil's holiday." Where do people GET that from?! Seriously? Is there the slightest support for that in theology, or even in COMMON SENSE?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What will be funny is when in 15 years her daughter goes all out into home haunting ^_^ And we will all welcome her to the forum with open arms 

marrythenight-what neighbors! Christianity is supposed to be a religion of love, Jesus himself loves everyone regardless. We're all sinners, and the Bible says all sins are the same... or at least that's what i've gotten from it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

WAIT! EVERYBODY! I think this broad is nutso and poor kids! But listen to this carp! 

I live on a military post. We have a website to exchange coupons, advertise yard sales, share advice, etc. I lurk there only!

They started to discuss Halloween, and I was excited. But they discussed what an annoying holiday it was! How they HATED TOTs! These ladies are stay at home moms!

They even decided to LEAVE their PORCH lights ON and to NOT buy candy to give out on Halloween night. Then, when the doorbell rang, they would open the door and say proudly "I don't participate in Halloween!" And THEN they planned to tell the parent or TOT that hey had every right to leave their light on and their candy needs weren't important.

Seriously! I was so mad! People are just jerks JERKS! It is so wrong. Ok, so don't participate. Don't buy candy. That is fine! But I know these rotten b.iches will do exactly what they say, and I hope some big mean thug life kid steal one of my pumpkins and smashes it on their steps!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

And I swear half the reason these people don't participate is they do not want to spend one tenth of one cent on candy for somebody else's kid. Ok, I know times are rough. Really bad for many people. I know that some people can't afford it at all. But turn out your light and leave other people alone! RAWR this raises my hackles big time!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

If this was sarcasm, she failed and doesn't haven't the writing ability to correctly employ humor. What she writes simply isn't relevant, as her points are nonsense, and her opinions on candy drastically wrong about it all being thrown out. And seriously, don't have your kids go to a stranger's house. We always drove with our kids to family and friends only, and we were right there with them. Not rocket science. These type of people are fun to meet as they'll lose any argument.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

That was written and submitted by my upstairs tenant wasn't it? Sure sounds like the rant I heard last year for my *FAV* Holiday.

Well officer... "It all started with a carved pumpkin I set on the lawn....." 
.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I didn't read the article and don't understand the need to post the rhetoric of those that hate..


I found her ramblings laughable and the article worth sharing for that reason alone



StonebridgeCemetery said:


> They're not disappearing. They're moving to my part of the world.


And they're multiplying like rabbits











boobear said:


> I posted a comment to the article telling her it's shameful to throw away perfectly good candy when she could donate it to homeless shelters or the troops. You really have to hate something a lot to post an article about how much you hate it, you know? Maybe if she dressed up for her significant other, she might learn to like it. She needs to loosen up and stop complaining.


Good for you, boobear. Great points.



Boo Baby said:


> Too bad she can't loosen up a bit and I bet her daughter would enjoy the holiday too. So often our kids will like what we like, and that goes the same for our dislikes. I'd imagine the little girl wouldn't dare show enthusiasm for the day for fears of disappointing her mom.


Very true. I sense that the girl is going to have a _major_ complex, all thanks to 'mommy dearest'...



Sauron the Great said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFT............
> 
> Sounds like to me she is trying to....
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, and there are _far_ too many out there.



spiderqueen said:


> Ignoring the fact that this is an article bashing something I like -- "to each their own" and all -- she sounds like she might have kind of a sad life in general. Honestly, she sounds like a cheapskate who simply doesn't want to spend any money on her child, or other people's children as she said in #3. #4 kind of makes me think she shouldn't have a child anyway, if she seriously can't deal with the kid begging for candy, which is something pretty much every parent has to put up with. I don't know, she just doesn't sound like a very loving mother, and that has nothing to do with Halloween. I could be wrong, of course, but that's how she comes off based on this article.


I agree. It gets to me that people who want children often cannot have them, yet those who could give two sh!ts less manage to



marrythenight said:


> I experienced "Halloween hatred" last year to the fullest.
> My partner and I had rented a new place and it was our first place together. We had both graduated University and it was our first time living off campus together - We rented a little house in the suburbs... I'm more of a Halloween fanatic than he is but he is an event planner by trade so he can really pull something festive together at the drop of a dime
> 
> So here we put hundreds (thousands) of dollars and hours into putting together a halloween set-up. Wasn't even a haunt to shock or scare people... It was more of a "Hey, we're in town and we wanna celebrate" kind of thing.
> ...


I'm sorry that you had to endure that, marrythenight. If people don't like something, why not just look the other way? I'll never understand it.



hallorenescene said:


> merry, that would have been horrible. well, have your shindig and all the while, kill those people with kindness. and you can always put signs outside their house...smile if you love Jesus. you're not smiling.


Great idea, hallo



ghostluva said:


> Did you read the responses??? Hilarious!! Everyone gave it right back to her!!! She's worse than a child!!!


I haven't since yesterday, but I will definitely make it a point to again tonight. I'm looking forward to seeing some of the comebacks...



downshift93 said:


> Moral of the story I guess is just that people are CRAZY lol. Everyones allowed to have their own thoughts and believe whatever they want to believe. I just dont like it when someone brainwashes their children like this poor girl has been and like I was when I was a kid.


You hit the nail on the head, downshift93. I fault no one for their beliefs (or lack of), but when they attempt to shove them down the throats of others, it irks me.



ghostluva said:


> Just know there are people out there (like me) who believe that the love you share is what really matters, not "who" you choose to share it with!!! This is something I am teaching my two boys, so I'll spread the love, while they spread the hate!! LOVE always wins!!!!


Great outlook, ghostluva











RCIAG said:


> How many parents who HATE sports have sat through a billion soccer/football/basketball/etc. games because of their kids? Same for dance recitals & band/chorus concerts? How many here have been to that yearly recital & sat through the whole thing just to see their kid for 3 minutes at the end? I know my family sat through their share of chorus/show choir shows & bless 'em for doing it. Isn't that the POINT of being a parent, doing crap for the kid even if you don't really want to so they can broaden their horizons & expand their ever expanding brains?


Right. It's like any sort of relationship, with give and take, and it's not fair to do things solely because _you_ are getting something out of them.



Bella LaGhostly said:


> Ironically, if you click on this woman's user name you'll see she's written two other Halloween-related articles - one about cute stroller costumes and the other about inappropriate kids' costumes.


I'm going to have to read the kids' costumes one for sure... Should be entertaining











hollow said:


> They even decided to LEAVE their PORCH lights ON and to NOT buy candy to give out on Halloween night. Then, when the doorbell rang, they would open the door and say proudly "I don't participate in Halloween!" And THEN they planned to tell the parent or TOT that hey had every right to leave their light on and their candy needs weren't important.
> 
> Seriously! I was so mad! People are just jerks JERKS! It is so wrong. Ok, so don't participate. Don't buy candy. That is fine! But I know these rotten b.iches will do exactly what they say, and I hope some big mean thug life kid steal one of my pumpkins and smashes it on their steps!


That's just wrong











Paul Melniczek said:


> If this was sarcasm, she failed and doesn't haven't the writing ability to correctly employ humor. What she writes simply isn't relevant, as her points are nonsense, and her opinions on candy drastically wrong about it all being thrown out. And seriously, don't have your kids go to a stranger's house. We always drove with our kids to family and friends only, and we were right there with them. Not rocket science. These type of people are fun to meet as they'll lose any argument.


I feel the same



celipops said:


> That was written and submitted by my upstairs tenant wasn't it? Sure sounds like the rant I heard last year for my *FAV* Holiday.
> 
> Well officer... "It all started with a carved pumpkin I set on the lawn....."
> .













Thank you all for the responses


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Junit said:


> What will be funny is when in 15 years her daughter goes all out into home haunting ^_^ And we will all welcome her to the forum with open arms
> 
> marrythenight-what neighbors! Christianity is supposed to be a religion of love, Jesus himself loves everyone regardless. We're all sinners,* and the Bible says all sins are the same*... or at least that's what i've gotten from it.


Lying is apparently a sin. As is murder.

Lying is as bad as murder?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well say what you want about her as a writer, but she did manage to get a decent amount of attention. Could that have been her intention? Hmm, I wonder...


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Hm, I wonder how the writer feels about Christmas? The commercialism, the child begging for every toy advertised on TV or seen in the store, the falseness of Santa/the Nativity/pagan-turned-Christian customs, the pressure to spend money that you don't have on the perfect gift, the decorations worthy of Martha Stewart? 

What about Valentine's Day? A holiday to express love, or a Hallmark-created day to buy useless carp and make the unpopular kids feel bad when their decorated shoeboxes don't have many Valentines? 

Thanksgiving? Struggling through crowded airports and highways just to eat a carb-laden, thoughly unhealthy meal, and listened to the same old miserable relatives rehashing the same old miserable arguements.

Mothers Day? Kids having meltdowns in crowded, slow restaurants.

St Patrick's Day? Amateur hour for drinkers wearing tacky green clothes.

New Year's Eve? St. Patrick's Day with tacky cardboard hats instead of green clothes.

Easter? More unhealthy candy, and how many hard-boiled eggs can anybody eat, anyway?

Honestly, you can find detractors for any holiday.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

TrickRTreater said:


> Lying is apparently a sin. As is murder.
> 
> Lying is as bad as murder?


The penalty for both is the same so to answer your question... yes Believe it or not.. in the Christian faith (I'm one)... a person who murders but repents and puts his faith in Christ can be forgiven. This may sound insane to human logic I know. The bible speaks of only one unforgivable sin.... Blasphemy of the Holy Spirit.

Sorry, not trying to change the direction of this thread. Just answering the question.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

through mid read i wanted to close out as it was putting me in a bad mood lol.. she obvisouly hates her life and for her to really take the time out of her day to let other people know why she hates it is sad, but then on the other hand we take the time out of our day to let others know how much we love it so i guess she has the right?.. I think halloween is the best holiday due to the fact it makes young kids happy and if the parents dont want them to participate then its up to them but at the same time I think it has alot to do with bad memorys as there young child hood..?


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

LadyRohan said:


> The penalty for both is the same so to answer your question... yes Believe it or not.. in the Christian faith (I'm one)... a person who murders but repents and puts his faith in Christ can be forgiven. *This may sound insane to human logic I know.* The bible speaks of only one unforgivable sin.... Blasphemy of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to change the direction of this thread. Just answering the question.


It sure does.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

LurkerNDdark said:


> Hm, I wonder how the writer feels about Christmas? The commercialism, the child begging for every toy advertised on TV or seen in the store, the falseness of Santa/the Nativity/pagan-turned-Christian customs, the pressure to spend money that you don't have on the perfect gift, the decorations worthy of Martha Stewart?


Funny you mention this because I was just thinking about this. I love Halloween and I'm a Christian. I have even been verbally burned at the stake for "celebrating it". I put celebrating in quotes because for me... in my mind... I'm not celebrating anything. It's just a fun day to dress up spooky and hand out candy. I'm sure others put more significance to celebrating the holiday. But for me personally... it's just a silly fun day to dress up and be a bit spooky. I'm not into the gore stuff. But I do like classic "Scooby Doo" type stuff. It's really what it means to you as an individual. I have never felt conflicted over partaking in Halloween activities.

Now Christmas... the commercialism of it all does bug me to some extent because I am celebrating something. But a lot of my dislike for the commercialism of the holiday is based on my experience working in retail during the holiday season. It contradicts the meaning for the season. I worked for Walmart in their photo department for 5 years. We were close to electronics. One year, they were selling TV's really cheap on black Friday. They only had so many in stock. Everyone was lined up. One person got the last TV. The person in line behind that guy was so ticked off that he followed him out to the parking lot and beat him up just because he got the last TV. Then there is the story of people getting trampled to death when stores open on black Friday. I remember when beanie babies were all the rage and women fighting over them at stores. It's insanity like that where I get a bit disturbed over Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

marrythenight said:


> I experienced "Halloween hatred" last year to the fullest.
> My partner and I had rented a new place and it was our first place together. We had both graduated University and it was our first time living off campus together - We rented a little house in the suburbs... I'm more of a Halloween fanatic than he is but he is an event planner by trade so he can really pull something festive together at the drop of a dime
> 
> So here we put hundreds (thousands) of dollars and hours into putting together a halloween set-up. Wasn't even a haunt to shock or scare people... It was more of a "Hey, we're in town and we wanna celebrate" kind of thing.
> ...


Sorry you had to go through the douchebaggery of your neighbors. I guess your hood views cross burning as just an expression of free speech as well. Hope you have a badass Halloween this year dude.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

marrythenight said:


> I experienced "Halloween hatred" last year to the fullest.
> My partner and I had rented a new place and it was our first place together. We had both graduated University and it was our first time living off campus together - We rented a little house in the suburbs... I'm more of a Halloween fanatic than he is but he is an event planner by trade so he can really pull something festive together at the drop of a dime
> 
> So here we put hundreds (thousands) of dollars and hours into putting together a halloween set-up. Wasn't even a haunt to shock or scare people... It was more of a "Hey, we're in town and we wanna celebrate" kind of thing.
> ...


*Gotta love when people do hateful things all in the name of Jesus. Clearly they have no idea who he was or what he stood for. This makes me sad to hear you have to live right next door to this. You have the right attitude. Keep doing what you love and loving your partner and ignore them. I work at a school and had a gay teen today come into the guidance office that was having a hard time getting the courage to tell his parents he was gay. He has come out on facebook and honestly I expect his parents have some idea, but the anxiety this boy had and the stress he is under breaks my heart. All I can say is always take the higher road. Turn the other way and completely ignore those ignorant idiots you live next door to. 
BTW! I would love to see pics of the event you two put on, I would imagine it is simply fabulous! Post pics of this years haunt I would love to see as I am sure everyone else on here would*


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

marrythenight said:


> I experienced "Halloween hatred" last year to the fullest.
> My partner and I had rented a new place and it was our first place together. We had both graduated University and it was our first time living off campus together - We rented a little house in the suburbs... I'm more of a Halloween fanatic than he is but he is an event planner by trade so he can really pull something festive together at the drop of a dime
> 
> So here we put hundreds (thousands) of dollars and hours into putting together a halloween set-up. Wasn't even a haunt to shock or scare people... It was more of a "Hey, we're in town and we wanna celebrate" kind of thing.
> ...


Fear is the greatest deterrent.

Put on a show so scary that he won't even think about putting up those signs.

Ever again.


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

Seriously? Who's scared of a jack-o-lantern? 

Although, if she wants to hate Halloween, it's her own loss. She's the one missing out at the end of the day.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

LurkerNDdark said:


> Hm, I wonder how the writer feels about Christmas? The commercialism, the child begging for every toy advertised on TV or seen in the store, the falseness of Santa/the Nativity/pagan-turned-Christian customs, the pressure to spend money that you don't have on the perfect gift, the decorations worthy of Martha Stewart?
> 
> What about Valentine's Day? A holiday to express love, or a Hallmark-created day to buy useless carp and make the unpopular kids feel bad when their decorated shoeboxes don't have many Valentines?
> 
> ...


Wow, you summed up the holidays perfectly, LurkerNDdark



Spookilicious mama said:


> *Gotta love when people do hateful things all in the name of Jesus. Clearly they have no idea who he was or what he stood for. This makes me sad to hear you have to live right next door to this. You have the right attitude. Keep doing what you love and loving your partner and ignore them. I work at a school and had a gay teen today come into the guidance office that was having a hard time getting the courage to tell his parents he was gay. He has come out on facebook and honestly I expect his parents have some idea, but the anxiety this boy had and the stress he is under breaks my heart. All I can say is always take the higher road. Turn the other way and completely ignore those ignorant idiots you live next door to.
> BTW! I would love to see pics of the event you two put on, I would imagine it is simply fabulous! Post pics of this years haunt I would love to see as I am sure everyone else on here would*


A fair amount of 'religious' folks are the biggest hypocrites there are. Treat others like garbage, then go sit in a building for an hour and it makes it all fine, apparently Again, sorry about what you and your partner had to endure. I've got to agree with Spookilicious Mama that you are doing the right thing. Just enjoy yourselves and the heck with those [email protected] 



Went said:


> Seriously? Who's scared of a jack-o-lantern?
> 
> Although, if she wants to hate Halloween, it's her own loss. She's the one missing out at the end of the day.


I put on a brave face around them, but, really, I'm truly _terrified_ of JOL's...

Agreed


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yesterday, my closest friend told me that he HATES Halloween....and HATES the fact that it's "my thing"  This made me terribly sad.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

marrythenight said:


> I experienced "Halloween hatred" last year to the fullest.
> My partner and I had rented a new place and it was our first place together. We had both graduated University and it was our first time living off campus together - We rented a little house in the suburbs... I'm more of a Halloween fanatic than he is but he is an event planner by trade so he can really pull something festive together at the drop of a dime
> 
> So here we put hundreds (thousands) of dollars and hours into putting together a halloween set-up. Wasn't even a haunt to shock or scare people... It was more of a "Hey, we're in town and we wanna celebrate" kind of thing.
> ...


Well since they played the Free Speech card, maybe you should tell them that this year you're just gonna sacrifice a a sheep or ram because that's what God said Abraham could do instead of sacrificing his own son.God was a pyro, he seemed to enjoy burnt offerings.

There's a TON of crazy stuff in the Bible, child sacrifice, burnt offerings of all sorts, rape, slavery, all done in the name of God, yet we don't still burn kids as an offering now do we?

I think that for every crazy Biblical quote on this site, you should have a full-on scene re-creating it & then just say "Well it's in THE BIBLE?!? HAVEN'T YOU READ THE BIBLE?!?!"

http://www.evilbible.com/

If you choose this road, please post pics!

Sorry you have to deal with jackwagons like that. I've never understood Christians who hate like that. It doesn't seem very Christian, turn the other cheek & Love thy neighbor & all that.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Time to be careful here. 

There are some that don't like Halloween. Cool. But, let's not allow this thread to devolve into bashing one group of people _(Christians)_ as a whole. Yes, there are crazies in every type of group imaginable but avoid generalizing all it's members. 

I'm a Christian.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Terra said:


> Time to be careful here.
> 
> There are some that don't like Halloween. Cool. But, let's not allow this thread to devolve into bashing one group of people _(Christians)_ as a whole. Yes, there are crazies in every type of group imaginable but avoid generalizing all it's members.
> 
> I'm a Christian.



Tru dat. I am too. I know alot of Christians who do not like or celebrate Halloween, but I know ALOT who go all out. I actually started Halloween decorating 'big time' when I saw a very dedicated Christian Lady who had her house done up on Halloween a few years ago. Her attitude was friendly and nice, and she approached Halloween as a good time to get to know neighbors, be kind t neighborhood children, etc.

I cannot defend anyone who is a jerk tho. Jerks come in all sizes, shapes, colors, religions. So do nice people! 

It does upset me when people raise their kids to think Halloween is the worship of "satan."  Geez...does Satan give out candy in Hell?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I know, right? Is that made up or what! Who is scared of a carved vegetable? (Or is it a fruit?)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

RCIAG said:


> Or the whole thing isn't as serious as we're taking it & it's supposed to be some sort of sarcastic humour.


Absolutely, that's what I thought when I read the article the first time. Then I noticed it was in the Parenting section of Yahoo Shine. This should be an example of how not to be a parent, but if you kid doesn't want to TOT then don't force them either. If you don't want to hand out candy turn off your porch light.

BTW Christian here too and love Halloween.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You know, it's not even like the article had anything like "Halloween is evil". She did say she bought costumes for her kid, and was upset that she then got sick and didn't even get to use it.



> This year I've been trying to get her excited about dressing up, but she's just not feeling it.


Sounds more like someone who had a bad experience as a kid, tried to keep her daughter from having the same thing happen, only to have another bad experience followed by complete indifference. So she finally got fed up with the whole thing.



> The competition. I really cannot compete. Any attempt I make at celebrating Halloween will be half-hearted so there's no way my daughter will ever win any of those stupid costume contests.


Half the time reading this forum I feel like this! You guys are more than enough to intimidate a casual haunter into just giving up! (_ah say, that was a joke, son_  )



> Do you know what it's like being the house that doesn't give out candy? No fun. Last year we didn't get many trick-or-treaters, but the ones we did we gave silly bandz. Let me tell you, those kids were pissed.


Ungrateful little brats. Didn't someone here give out silly bandz? How well did that go over? We always make sure we have more candy than "party favor" toys to avoid this!

I still see it as a sarcastic rant that didn't go over so well but she never said that she was going to forbid her kid from celebrating (but it sounds like her kid either isn't interested or has gotten the vibe that "Mommy isn't really interested in doing this"). Yeah, she's a real grouch but not nearly as bad as some people in the comments over there seem to be making her out to be.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Terra said:


> Time to be careful here.
> 
> There are some that don't like Halloween. Cool. But, let's not allow this thread to devolve into bashing one group of people _(Christians)_ as a whole. Yes, there are crazies in every type of group imaginable but avoid generalizing all it's members.
> 
> I'm a Christian.


Well said. I myself am an Atheist but nothing bothers me more than broad brushing people of any religion based on the actions of a few nut jobs.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Yesterday, my closest friend told me that he HATES Halloween....and HATES the fact that it's "my thing"  This made me terribly sad.


My sympathies. I suspect one of my friends is this way, although she has never said anything. She has an aversion to anything that smacks of the occult or paranormal. She doesn't seem to be particularly religious, and claims simple lack of interest, but the way that she actively avoids everything from astrology to ghost tours, makes me wonder. At least you now know not to talk about your projects to your friend.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I feel sorry for that poor little kid the mother was talking about, and how she will never get to enjoy weeks of Halloween candy after the fact, like we did. That's how the fun lingered for weeks.'

And lawl at the idea of a three-year-old exhibiting the degree of enthusiasm the party-pooper mom seems to expect. She's freakin' THREE! 



> Scatter: I didn't read the article and don't understand the need to post the rhetoric of those that hate..


It wasn't hate, it was someone trying to be funny and failing miserably.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

*marrythenight*, I didn't realize you lived down the street from followers of Fred Phelps! 

For anyone not familiar with the "Reverend" Phelps, just Google "Westboro Baptist Church". These folks are to Christianity what Al-Qaeda is to Islam: a bunch of radicalized nut-jobs. I'm so sorry you have to live with these anything BUT Christian neighbors trying to spoil your fun and make you uncomfortable. (Wonder if they're aware that Jesus was both a liberal AND a Jew?) 

Anyhow, please _do_ post some pictures of your haunt for us to ooh and ahh over, as Spookilicious Mama said, it sounds _fabulous!_ 

ETA: Oh, and *Hollow*? About the Devil handing out candy - if he's handing out full-size bars this year, I am SO there!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

when it comes to holidays, I don't think that everyone has to celebrate the same way [or at all]. My only problem with the article is that she felt a need to post all that stuff publically when, well, it's really none of my business. I sort of resent the basic implication that somehow her dislike of my favorite time of year is my problem and I am inconveniencing her in some major way by perpetuating traditions i cherish. so she hates halloween and her experiences with it always suck for whatever reasons. I'm sorry. I don't do what I do at halloween to make anybody else feel bad, but i'm not going to stop celebrating just because somebody someplace is bummed out bywhat little hoopla it generates. we all have a holiday that, for whatever reasons, sucks for us--I've got one--but it hardly requires a very public instance of, well, whining about it. It's almost as if she wants everybody to drop the holiday because it makes her life a tiny bit more difficult for a few weeks. it irks me that some of these difficulties she experiences are of her own making, too. some of her complaints are also complete red herrings" what if I knock on a complete pshychopath's door? Give me a break. what is she takes her kid to play group and meets a complete psychopath there? Or at the dentist, supermarket, etc. She needs to grow up and I need to make more props.


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree 100% wholeheartedly with Terra's statement above. 

I love this site, but every year around this time there are both subtle and overt Christian bashing posts. Personally I find it very small minded, retaliatory, and vindictive. The truth of the matter is that just like in every other part of life there are ranges of thoughts and beliefs. Do not let a small minority either as neighbors or as represented in our American sensationalized press be deciding factors for your personal thought process. Sure, you may of come across some rude church going people, but I can guarantee you that many people that have given you nice compliments on your Halloween displays or other areas of life are also Christians. These you may not be aware of, but none the same... they are present and there.

I have a very strong personal Christian Faith. I have also enjoyed Halloween since a little child. Yes, there are those that are close to me in Faith that feel different about Halloween. I accept their opinion, but it is not mine. I know there are many who will read this post that have a seething hatred or dislike for those who call themselves Christian. But I can almost assure you.. that what you hate are the actions of men and women... who have distorted the doctrines of love and acceptance. 

I am open to having a discussion with anyone about this in a private message. I just ask that you are courteous if you choose to do so.

Thank You


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Went said:


> Seriously? Who's scared of a jack-o-lantern?
> 
> .


One of my co-workers is so afraid of cats, that she avoids coming into my office because of my cats' photos and a painting of cats. Some people are terrified of dolls, clowns, and other things that most people see as benign, even after watching Chucky or It. I don't understand it myself -- centipedes are _much _more scary  -- but as long as the person can function in every day life, I respect their phobias. As long as they don't bring in their pet centipede, of course. 

And aren't jack-o-lanterns supposed to be a just a little bit scary?


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

thanx Terra



Terra said:


> Time to be careful here.
> 
> There are some that don't like Halloween. Cool. But, let's not allow this thread to devolve into bashing one group of people _(Christians)_ as a whole. Yes, there are crazies in every type of group imaginable but avoid generalizing all it's members.
> 
> I'm a Christian.



And I'm PETRIFIED of Jack-o-Lanterns! ..... just kidding. lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Yesterday, my closest friend told me that he HATES Halloween....and HATES the fact that it's "my thing"  This made me terribly sad.


I'm sorry, MM. I wonder how _they_ would like it if you told them that you truly detest whatever they care about most 



Jack Skellington said:


> Then I noticed it was in the Parenting section of Yahoo Shine. This should be an example of how not to be a parent, but if you kid doesn't want to TOT then don't force them either.


So true. This is what every parent should aspire to be like... NOT!!



LurkerNDdark said:


> At least you now know not to talk about your projects to your friend.


Aren't friends supposed to be accepting and supportive of each other? Last I heard, it wasn't, "I love you like a brother/sister, but I can't see you anymore because..."



Smiter said:


> I know there are many who will read this post that have a seething hatred or dislike for those who call themselves Christian. But I can almost assure you.. that what you hate are the actions of men and women... who have distorted the doctrines of love and acceptance.


The actions of some nutcases make it bad for the good members of _any_ religion, and I'm sorry for the ones who truly _do_ adhere to the principals and get grouped in with the zealots; likewise, it's not right for _all_ atheists to be compared to the fanatical ones. There, religious debate over...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ondeko said:


> when it comes to holidays, I don't think that everyone has to celebrate the same way [or at all]. My only problem with the article is that she felt a need to post all that stuff publically when, well, it's really none of my business. I sort of resent the basic implication that somehow her dislike of my favorite time of year is my problem and I am inconveniencing her in some major way by perpetuating traditions i cherish. so she hates halloween and her experiences with it always suck for whatever reasons. I'm sorry. I don't do what I do at halloween to make anybody else feel bad, but i'm not going to stop celebrating just because somebody someplace is bummed out bywhat little hoopla it generates. we all have a holiday that, for whatever reasons, sucks for us--I've got one--but it hardly requires a very public instance of, well, whining about it. It's almost as if she wants everybody to drop the holiday because it makes her life a tiny bit more difficult for a few weeks. it irks me that some of these difficulties she experiences are of her own making, too. some of her complaints are also complete red herrings" what if I knock on a complete pshychopath's door? Give me a break. what is she takes her kid to play group and meets a complete psychopath there? Or at the dentist, supermarket, etc. She needs to grow up and I need to make more props.


She posts it all publicly because that is the nature of internet blogging. It's sole purpose is to give everyone a platform to write about anything they choose, whether or not it merits media attention. From what I can see, her blog was a big success; she got over 1000 hits from HF members alone.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> ...she got over 1000 hits from HF members alone.


And some great comments, too...


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Well since they played the Free Speech card, maybe you should tell them that this year you're just gonna sacrifice a a sheep or ram because that's what God said Abraham could do instead of sacrificing his own son.God was a pyro, he seemed to enjoy burnt offerings.
> 
> There's a TON of crazy stuff in the Bible, child sacrifice, burnt offerings of all sorts, rape, slavery, all done in the name of God, yet we don't still burn kids as an offering now do we?
> 
> ...


That is genius.

EDIT: this makes me think of those hilariously bad Hell Houses churches put on "warning" people of the dangers of homosexuality and abortion and other non dangerous stuff. Except a lot better and pointed the OTHER way. Right back at them.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds to me like her biggest problem is lack of confidence. She constantly comes back saying "I can't compete, I had a lame costume, I felt like a loser handing out wristbands, etc" get some confidence, let your hair down, and have some FUN! Halloween doesn't HAVE to be expensive, scary, or boring. She seems like the kind of person that needs something to be bitter about all the time, if it weren't Halloween, I'm sure she would find some other parade to rain on. I feel sorry for her child, because her mom will project her own feelings of insecurity/incompetance/lack of confidence onto her daughter, and her daughter will likely grow up to be a timid shy girl with low self confidence...sad really! What really bothers me is her fixation on outdoing people, or competing...growing up, trick or treating wasn't about competing, hell...there weren't even any costume contests! It's all for fun, and she seems like she doesn't understand that.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

What got me was her comment about all the 'scary' decorations. There are cute decorations out there for Halloween. Ok I admit my house is on the creepy gothic side at Halloween time *but* my mom who lives next to me is not into Halloween so I help her. We put lights in her bushes, a cute ghost up and a pumpkin out on her porch (note: not a jack o lantern, a pumpkin.. I do the jack o lanterns  ) And she has fun. I make Halloween cupcakes and I make dinner and she and dad come to my place when I give out candy, dad helps me make up bags when I start to run low... (I dress up fully, she wears a witches hat) My dad even sits on the sofa and greets the kids to see what they are wearing. They just don't get Halloween at all but they have fun. (They still can not figure out where I came from haha)

Me I have a cemetery, ghosts, ghouls, creepy things in bushes, thunder and lighting. I dress up, they think it's neat I am the 'cool' house.  But I am proud of her, she bought a strobe light this year lol

And how much did I spend on candy, bags and toys for the bags this year? $12. I should take out a loan *rolls eyes* My point is, you can still have fun during Halloween and not be IN TO IT. Just have fun, go to a party. Watch a silly movie on tv like Hocus Pocus. Make an autumn cake.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I want to know where she's shopping that has 3 MONTHS of Halloween decor and candies.
Just about every store I go to regularly, excluding craft stores, has little to no Halloween stuff until mid September at the earliest.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

That post is ridiculous. People like that are ridiculous.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

RedThreadDIY said:


> That post is ridiculous. People like that are ridiculous.


Pretty much. Also, I found this particularly chock-full of lulz:

"9. I secretly hate the idea of knocking on a stranger's door asking for anything, let alone candy we won't even eat. Because I'm a little paranoid, I can't help but think what were to happen if we knocked on a total psychopath's door..."

Too STUPID to know that if she ever meets a real psychopath, he will look nothing like the Phantom of the Opera - or even Freddy Krueger. Real psychopaths often invest considerable effort in appearing friendly and charming, and in winning you over. She could easily meet and marry someone crazier than... well.... whoever.

It happened to an aunt of mine. She was swept off her feet and married a guy she'd known for about 3 months. Turned out he was a dual-diagnosis schizophrenic/bipolar who had been off his meds for a considerable while. One night she woke up to find him standing over her with a pistol pointed at her head. He told her it was time for her to kill herself, he'd only now come to the realization. 

The writer of that article is a naive idiot. She's in for a rough ride on this rock we call a planet.

[And yes, the aforementioned aunt is fine. She met her altered-mental-status mate at, of all places, church. Everyone knew - including the pastor - that her Altered Mental Status beau was off his meds; they simply didnt think it was appropriate to warn her.]


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> Real psychopaths often invest considerable effort in appearing friendly and charming, and in winning you over. She could easily meet and marry someone crazier than... well.... whoever.
> 
> It happened to an aunt of mine. She was swept off her feet and married a guy she'd known for about 3 months. Turned out he was a dual-diagnosis schizophrenic/bipolar who had been off his meds for a considerable while. One night she woke up to find him standing over her with a pistol pointed at her head. He told her it was time for her to kill herself, he'd only now come to the realization.
> 
> ...


You're right about that. No killer is going to _purposely_ come up with an outlandish look like they do in films It's amusing that the majority of people will choose to place more trust in someone who is well-dressed, charming, and generally normal, simply because society has conditioned them to feel 'safer' around them.

_No one_ thought it appropriate to let her know?! Just glad that she is alright, Serpentia.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

I hate when people say to me, 'it's the devil's holiday!' I always tell them, 'who invited him? It wasn't me.'


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

She was actually pretty funny about it, but then, I do love dry, sarcastic humor. I actually feel bad that she feels she's so different and that she stands out and others think she's "weird." I'll bet we've all had a little taste of that mentality once or twice!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Clearly she is quite neurotic.....she is afraid of everything, competition, being "out done" by other parents, JOL's, creepy Halloween decor....blah, blah, blah...


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

This person was not loved as a child apparently.


----------

